

A record of Taksim Gezi Park protest meetings - aytekin
http://showdiscontent.com/

======
cup
How can it be the full story when it fails to mention the BDP, CHP, TKP and
DHKP!

Watch very carefully fellow HN users. What you're seeing in this whole turkey
fiasco is an amazing act of astro turfing in progress.

~~~
gokce
Because it's not about those parties, members of those parties don't
participate with their political identities but only as a general public.

You wake up at 3am one day with people applauding and playing their cooking
pots. You turn on TV but not a single channel has something to say about it.
Later on you start crying in your house because of some pepper spray, still
nothing but lolcatz in the news.

Next day it's not feasible to hide anything anymore as even the foreign media
have it in the top news. Local media starts giving news days after without an
excuse or explanation and the first thing they focus is some false news in
social media, our only information source.

To top that, Mr. Erdogan is still acting as nothing happened, stating that
they are not taking a step backward, going on his ""pre-scheduled"" foreign
trips. He still talks about the election results with proud and refers
electors as 'we' or 'them', needless to say, democracy I have in mind doesn't
have politicians distinguishing their people.

I wish you were here my friend to see it for yourself..

~~~
muhuk
See the parent of this comment: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5813045>

@cup is basically saying whatever might devalue these protests and create
disinformation on HN. See his comments here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=cup>

~~~
gokce
Ok so I understand there is already a discussion going on there (to be honest
I don't quite understand this parent thread thing in HN). Let's keep the
discussion there and in the meantime this site offers some photographic
evidence about the events.

~~~
muhuk
> to be honest I don't quite understand this parent thread thing in HN

It's quite simple. Click the `parent` link to see which comment I was replying
to. The reason why I didn't give the parent link directly is because there are
many replies.

